# I Guess That's Why It's Called A Tuna Sword



## rick_english (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's an astounding hunk of tuna being turned into sashimi:

[video=youtube;--PWIN6OD_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--PWIN6OD_o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--PWIN6OD_o[/video]


----------



## S-Line (Oct 26, 2016)

Lol I think he's being a little dramatic. I've handled tuna bigger then that and I was fine with my 300mm yanagi. Though I must admit, that was cool. haha.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 26, 2016)

Wowed


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2016)

Like


----------



## steelcity (Oct 26, 2016)

It's impressive to see giant bluefin tuna being broken down. 

https://youtu.be/SxetF7o4aYI

I'm trying to find a video that I've seen where the fishmonger has a blade that's like 5ft long.


----------



## RobinW (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone remember the ceremonial breakdown of a full tuna that was on YouTube a bunch of years ago. I have looked for it but never found it. Any guidance is appreciated


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you mean the breakdown without ever touching the fish? Think it was/is a salmon.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 26, 2016)

I remember seeing this picture and it helped give a sense of the size of some of these most I've seen for sale are in the 450-600mm range





The picture said copyright Tony McNichol Photography, so feel obliged to give credit
http://tonymcnicolphotography.com


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 26, 2016)

Look at that guyto to his left. Holy $hit. Need more than a pinch grip on that hunk. How it it even forged? Nice shoes too. Dudes got rock.


----------



## kuromaku (Oct 27, 2016)

I pity the fool that gets tasked with sharpening that thing...


----------



## Hamono (Oct 27, 2016)

RobinW said:


> Does anyone remember the ceremonial breakdown of a full tuna that was on YouTube a bunch of years ago. I have looked for it but never found it. Any guidance is appreciated



Use the search term Hocho Shiki to see the Shinto ritual of kitchen knife ceremony using knife and chopsticks only to break down fish.


----------



## senryu (Nov 8, 2016)

yeah my first thought was for the poor bastard sharpening that thing. any ideas what those huge swords are behind the dude?


----------



## RobinW (Nov 9, 2016)

daveb said:


> Do you mean the breakdown without ever touching the fish? Think it was/is a salmon.



Nope, it was a full tuna and ended with the cutter plating a couple of small pieces. If i recall the man holding the knife had a beige robe, standing at a lone table outside.


----------



## Hamono (Nov 12, 2016)

RobinW said:


> Nope, it was a full tuna and ended with the cutter plating a couple of small pieces. If i recall the man holding the knife had a beige robe, standing at a lone table outside.



There is this video which is sort of a humorous take on the ceremony. [video=youtube;HxiPdkrJ8sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxiPdkrJ8sg[/video]


----------

